# Too Scared to use Iron X



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have never used Iron X and have never owned any, but it gets such good reviews on here I feel like I am really missing out by not using it.

But it does worry me to use it.

So to put my mind at rest, can someone please answer a few basic questions about it.

What does it do and what parts of the car can it be used on ?

Is it any better for wheels than just an acid based wheel cleaner ?

How easy is it to use ?

What stage in the full routine would you use it ?

Do you have to re-wax the car after each time you use it ?

How much does it use per car, or per set of wheels ( as 500ml is near on £20 I am worried about it costing too much per car to use it )

How often should it be used ?

I am also worried about the fact it turns red - can this not stain the paint, especially on white cars ?

Is there any risks of doing damage to cars with this stuff ?

and finally, what happens to rust - ie, my Dads Honda has a small rust bobble on the arch, which has not yet broken the paint but it has bubbled it up - what will Iron X do to this ? Will it kill the rust and leave a gaping big hole in the bottom of the arch ??

I also dont understand - if it takes out Iron Contamination from under the paint - that you can not see, whats the point in using it ?

Really appreciate any advice as I feel I should be using it but am too scared to try it !!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow

A lot of questions. 

I have used it on a white R8 with absolutley no issues to worry about so "don't worry, be happy"


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

The only thing to be scared about is the smell, but since it works great, you can easily live with it.

The only fear you could have is the use of crappy paint by the manufacturer on calipers (anyway, CarPro advise not to spray on calipers  ). Otherwise, go for it, try it, and make your own opinion !


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

AcN said:


> The only thing to be scared about is the smell,


This...

I sprayed same on my combi boiler,the other day the smell was revolting.I had to open all doors,windows all night.:doublesho

The boiler turned into its natural paint


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

remember its not a dedicated brake/wheel cleaner.
it WILL react with exposed iron, which includes unsealed/unpainted brake calipers.
(as demonstrated by someone recently who used it on their new car, and then complained that it had reacted with their calipers.)

That being said, used on wheels its awesome as it seems to remove pretty much everything. I wouldn't use it on broken/bubbled paintwork/wheels though. 
I use it on the car bodywork, and wheels with no issues. the stuff is brilliant.

you will need/want to rewax though after using it


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Few points...

1. Iron-x is acid free and pH balanced so is safer on wheels than an acid wheel based cleaner.
2. Can be used on all car surfaces (paint, wheels, glass).
3. 500ml £20? It's about £9.95 for 500ml with spray head and around £18 for a 1L refill.
4. Won't stain a white car.

Basically if it wasn't safe all these people wouldn't use it


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I am going to have to try this stuff, it's bound to bring a lot of stuff off a 10-year DC5.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.865633,-6.275710


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Well worth a go!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I use it on my White Racing Tank, well worth it no worries, DO IT!!!!!! :thumb:

Great product, amazing results! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

if used sensibally it is grand. keep away from blended panel, smart repairs, acrylic paint or unpainted calipers and you will be grand. brilliant stuff and there are also alternatives coming onto the market that you could also look at.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi
you can look here for more FAQ's : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230547&highlight=ironx+facts
most of your questions the guys above me answered you.
ironx is safe to use on any surface!,
its the most powerful, fastest,safest! thorough iron removing agent in the market. and now cost effective as well.
the only small issue, it should be avoided use on poor painted calipers , even new cars!, since most cheap cost cars use low quality acrylic paint on these.
any more questions you are welcome to ask.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I finally jumped on the Iron-x band wagon, this product works well! Use as directed, leaves no stains or marks, and use in well ventilated area lol!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

The one point nobody has addressed for the OP is that IronX will dissolve the iron particles that have lodged themselves in the paintwork, not beneath it.
Just as claying removes bonded contaminants, IX will go another step further (after claying) and ensure your paint surface is deep cleaned. For the purposes of polishing it is always better to start with as clean a surface as possible, so the end result is as good as can be.

Feel the fear and do it anyway :thumb:


----------

